# "as the stomach churns"



## Charlene (Sep 18, 2008)

amy worked monday and tuesday because i was off.

she text messaged me yesterday at 5 a.m., sick, not coming to work.

liz had me running in 20 different directions yesterday trying to get some of amy's work done that HAD to go out in the mail. court orders, divorce settlements, etc. all of this, while i'm trying to get ready for a big jury trial.






i got another text this morning, she's still sick, not coming in today. tomorrow is her regular day off so she won't be here, i know.

i'm calling the public defender i used to work for in a neighboring county. he told me a long time ago that he would hire me on a part-time basis. i'm fixin' to see if he was serious. i've had it.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 18, 2008)

I agree with you that it's time to look elsewhere. Unfortunately, as nice as Liz seems to be, I was concerned that she wouldn't follow through with her promises to make things better. Keeping my fingers crossed that your call pays off for you.


----------



## Laura (Sep 18, 2008)

Seriously, why won't she just FIRE HER???? I hope everything works out great for you Sweetie


----------



## minie812 (Sep 18, 2008)

Gad Charlene...why won't Liz can her A--? I swear I went thru the same thing in a Medical office. The hard workers they just dump on and the worthless ones they let do whatever. When my daughter was in labor & possible problems with the baby, I let my work know way in advance I would be taking off work cause she lived out of town. Left messages to three different people and my friend at work said no problem I will cover you. ONLY missed one day and the nx day when I got back to work MY boss called me in the office and said "You really put US out on a limb...not being here, I should write you up" Needless to say I gave my notice! They have been thru 5 girls in two years and asked me to come back....Sorry ...NO!


----------



## Charlene (Sep 18, 2008)

i called. as luck would have it, he hired a part-timer just over a year ago. oh well, easy come, easy go. lol

liz has had it. she is hotter than a firecracker right now. i would NOT wanna be opposing counsel in court this morning.

she said we will talk this afternoon and come to a decision. amy's job is in serious jeopardy. liz is ready to fire her and hire somebody else.

long story, short...this morning when liz came in, she said she was going behind closed doors with amy when gets to work. i told her amy isn't coming in. she said that's IT, she and i will talk sometime today and come to a decision. you KNOW what I'M gonna suggest!


----------



## Gini (Sep 18, 2008)

Charlene said:


> i called. as luck would have it, he hired a part-timer just over a year ago. oh well, easy come, easy go. lol
> liz has had it. she is hotter than a firecracker right now. i would NOT wanna be opposing counsel in court this morning.
> 
> she said we will talk this afternoon and come to a decision. amy's job is in serious jeopardy. liz is ready to fire her and hire somebody else.
> ...



[SIZE=18pt]*YOU GO GIRL!!!!!!!!*[/SIZE] Let us know what happens


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Sep 18, 2008)

It sounds like you and Liz are in many ways two peas in the pod. You _both_ know this has gone too far, but you're also both too nice to take that final step. Just about every post you've made on this situation you've commented on how Liz said this was it, now this was it, now Liz has finally had it, etc. I hope your meeting today results in more than another ultimatum for Amy, because it's clear she doesn't respect them and is setting her own boundaries now. I just feel very very bad for you because your good work ethic has obviously got you cleaning up after Amy's bad one. I hope the situation finally gets handled, so you can start enjoying your work (and _just_ your work) again. Good luck at your meeting!


----------



## anoki (Sep 18, 2008)

WHOA!!! I missed Amy coming back?!?!

Oh man, that sounds like sooooommmmeeee fun....I would love to know how people like that keep jobs....really, really irritates me....

~kathryn


----------



## h2t99 (Sep 18, 2008)

You need to tell Liz if something is not done you will be looking for another job!! You know she does not want to lose you!!


----------



## Charlene (Sep 18, 2008)

tiff, you pretty much hit the nail on the head.

there are hearings set for tomorrow morning. two adoptions. neither will be done because amy never had summonses issued nor has she sent notices out for tomorrow's scheduled hearing.

other things have gone undone, the more i dig, the more i find. unfortunately, liz and i did not get a chance to talk today, at least not yet. she's with a client and i am buried in paperwork. hopefully, before i leave today, we can hash this mess out.





stay tuned for part II. or is it III? IV? oh heck, i've lost track. in the meantime, vince would love to sell you a pedipaws...or some floor cleaner....or, or, or....oh heck, i forget what he sells!


----------



## susanne (Sep 18, 2008)

Ditto Tiff's comments.

This will sound harsh, but nothing will EVER be done unless you take a stand.

Give Liz notice. Tell her you are resigning. When she shrieks in horror, tell her that you are leaving. Period. The only way you could possibly change your mind is if Ms. Donothing is gone.

Otherwise I would gird myself for an eternity of this, because your boss is a softy and won't do anything unless she absolutely has to.


----------



## Charlene (Sep 18, 2008)

liz got called over to court for an emergency shelter care hearing for some babies so we didn't get our talk in plus, i had to leave an hour early for a hair appointment. i just had a message from her on my cell phone. she said we are on for lunch tomorrow and we will get this ironed out. i intend to do exactly that. either she gives me assurance that this will change or i'm telling her i'm walking.


----------



## CyndiM (Sep 18, 2008)

Charlene said:


> liz got called over to court for an emergency shelter care hearing for some babies so we didn't get our talk in plus, i had to leave an hour early for a hair appointment. i just had a message from her on my cell phone. she said we are on for lunch tomorrow and we will get this ironed out. i intend to do exactly that. either she gives me assurance that this will change or i'm telling her i'm walking.



*[SIZE=18pt]You rock girl!! [/SIZE]*You have to stand up for yourself because Amy sure isn't going to be there for you.

It isn't right how she takes advantage of you and Liz's kindness. She is selfish and only cares about what makes Amy feel good.

We should have started a poll on how long it would be before she went back to her old ways. It could have been a money maker for CMHR!


----------



## Barbie (Sep 18, 2008)

Charlene-

It is time to play hardball - you have given and given and given. Enough is enough.

I got fed up one time and went out and found another job. I gave notice, my boss said ok, the next day he came to me and asked me if we could talk. I said sure - that Saturday when we met, he asked me what I needed to stay. I got everything plus and I'm still there 8-9 years later.

Hang in there - you go girl!!!!

Barbie


----------



## SampleMM (Sep 18, 2008)

Charlene, you take care of yourself--ya hear me!! Life's too short to have to keep going through all this garbage. I'd give Liz my resignation and tell her to call if she ever fires Amy!!





*Keep your chin up!! *


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 18, 2008)

I know you like Liz but she's really taking unfair advantage of your good nature and work ethic. It's definitely time to let her know that you'll no longer accept responsibility for more than your job. I agree that a resignation (or at least a promise of one) is the right thing right now. It's time for Liz to wake up and smell the coffee....and NO....you shouldn't be making it.





Edited to add - I don't understand why "we" have to get this ironed out. She's supposed to be the boss for crying out loud. Why does she keep dragging you into the decision making when it comes to her other employee?


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 19, 2008)

I agree!!! Her business and the office can't continue to function like this!! The tension, anger, frustration, etc.... is just going to send everyone over the edge.....

I would also tell her you have had it. You can be good and thorough at your job and try to do someone else's too because they dont feel like showing up.

This gal is never going to be responsible- ever - she doesnt care if she comes in to work or not and does NOT care one iota that she leaves others in a bind. She has no feelings of responsibility or loyalty at all.

SHE MUST GO!!!! You guys just can't keep functioning like this... It's not even functioning.. it's barely getting by is what it is. I would tell Liz you just can't work like this any more- you have more pride in yourself and your job than this and can't keep flopping around like a chicken with it's head cut off....

I bet she will take a stand then.... She has given MORE than enough chances... And why is Amy texting YOU?? Cause she doesnt want to call and leave a message or talk to the boss? That is chicken s*** and if someone at our company did that.... we wouldnt need to worry about coming back except to pick up personal belongings at the front desk stuffed in a shoebox.

P.S. Amy has not changed and is not going to. My mother used to say you can't make silk out of a sow's ear... and she is obviously a sow..... oh, sow's ear!!


----------



## Charlene (Sep 19, 2008)

you guys have really given me a lot of food for thought. everything you say is really very accurate. several times yesterday, my head was about to explode. liz and i came very close to popping each other, the tension was pretty obvious. and, ALL of this is due to AMY. i will incorporate some of your thoughts into our discussion, you have managed to put into words what i have been thinking for months now.

HG, yes, amy is texting ME because she does not want to have to explain these absences to liz. liz has commented to me more than once that amy should be letting HER know she's not coming to work, not texting ME. this, she needs to tell AMY!

i have always taken pride in my work and i work very hard to make sure that the documents i turn out are accurate and that my work is timely. for the most part, unless i am buried, what comes in goes out the same day. i have always, ALWAYS, personalized my correspondence. i have anywhere from 250-300 public defender clients at any given time. for the past few months, rather than sending personal letters, i have been reduced to "dear client" form letters and that just really sticks in my craw. with all of the extra work piled on me, if i tried to personalize everything, i would be LIVING at that place.

since i am so busy with my own work, i don't know much of what goes on with amy's civil cases. when i have to draft a document or write a letter to a client, i am always afraid that i will do something wrong or that what i do won't make sense because none of it makes sense to ME! i simply do not have time to try to learn it all so i wing it as best i can. so far, there have been no major snafus but if this keeps up, it's only a matter of time before i adopt the wrong child to the wrong people or the warranty deed i do will grant the wrong house to the wrong people!!



LOL

i have also explained to liz that i simply cannot and WILL NOT subject myself to the rantings of people going through a divorce. i've never liked divorce work and i've never had to do much but lately, it has all been piled onto me. i told liz it isn't because i CAN'T do it, it is because, emotionally, it is just too draining. since gary's death, the last thing i want to have to do is sit and listen to couples bickering over TUPPERWARE. and no, i am NOT kidding!

as for the "we" ironing this out...liz has always considered us more as co-workers than employees. that is part of the reason amy has gotten away with this behavior for almost TEN MONTHS now. our working relationship, up until all of this started the week after i returned to work after gary's funeral, was perfect. everything went like clockwork. amy did her work, i did mine, and we helped each other out in a pinch. at this point, i am pinched beyond my capabilities and i am done being taken advantage of.

thanks so much for your input! i'm glad to know that others see it my way and it has empowered me to stand up for myself. charlene is DONE being a doormat!!! i will let you know if i remain employed at the end of the day.


----------



## Laura (Sep 19, 2008)

Charlene said:


> thanks so much for your input! i'm glad to know that others see it my way and it has empowered me to stand up for myself. charlene is DONE being a doormat!!! i will let you know if i remain employed at the end of the day.


GOOD! Now Liz needs to grow a set and be a boss, not a buddy to Amy and FIRE HER and maybe things will improve!


----------



## Gini (Sep 19, 2008)

Laura said:


> Charlene said:
> 
> 
> > thanks so much for your input! i'm glad to know that others see it my way and it has empowered me to stand up for myself. charlene is DONE being a doormat!!! i will let you know if i remain employed at the end of the day.
> ...



Well said!!!


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2008)

Good luck Charlene, I hope that Liz realizes that Amy just has to go, or she is going to lose the one employee that gets any work done around there! Waiting to hear the update!


----------



## Charlene (Sep 19, 2008)

i am still employed. amy is still employed but for how long, that remains to be seen.

i will go into a little more detail if you'd like to hear the gore later but i'm leaving for the city in a few minutes.

i started my talk today with "would you like fries with that?" liz said "OMG charlene! you aren't quitting, ARE YOU???" i told her i would give her one more opportunity to make this right. the gist of it was, i will no longer cover for amy, i will no longer do amy's work, i will walk out and not look back if things don't change rather drastically.

liz told me she was at her breaking point. i have known this for the past couple of days, especially yesterday, because we almost came to blows several times. in my 4 years there, there has never been a cross word between us. yesterday, we crammed FORTY years of cross words into one day. i told her this is not how i want our relationship to be. she agreed. she also agreed that things have gone downhill because amy has gotten away with murder. when we started counting up the days she has missed, it was mind boggling. the entire month of december, she worked ONE DAY/WEEK and she got paid for every single day she missed.

i think it took that to get my point across. i have kept track of the days amy has called in "sick" since december. liz has only kept track since february, that is when she started noticing things just weren't getting done. i still can't believe she let it go this long but like i said, she is just a kind-hearted woman who did not want to face reality until it began affecting OUR working relationship as well as HER INCOME.

so, that's it, in a nutshell. i came away with the feeling that liz will see to it that things will change. i know she does not want to lose me. she kept telling me over and over what a good worker i am. i kept telling her that is not the point. the point is, amy is not working AT ALL, good OR bad, and this is the last straw for me. i really think it woke her up.

more later. i'm off to the city for dinner with my son. thanks again for all of your support!!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Sep 19, 2008)

Good for you Charlene! I really hope for the sake of your working relationship with Liz (which you clearly both value) that she finally puts her foot down and keeps it down. My only concern with continuing to keep Amy on though is that she will blame the new demands on you or will continue to unload her dissatisfaction on you, replacing the old stress with new stress. Either way, I am really proud of you for standing up for yourself. Make sure you reward yourself at dinner!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hope you had a good evening with your son and thought I'd tell you that I'd love to hear the gory details. It sounds like you laid things on the line about no longer covering for Amy and doing her work for her. I really hate being pessimistic about this but if Liz noticed that things weren't getting done in February it appears that she (for whatever reason) just isn't up to taking corrective action.

I'm definitely keeping my fingers crossed for you. Be sure and let me know when I can uncross them.


----------



## CyndiM (Sep 19, 2008)

Saying a prayer, and keeping my fingers crossed too, that Liz does the right thing by you.

I also hope if she does, you get a working partner who will REALLY do their share!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Sep 19, 2008)

OMG Charlene!!!!! I have been gone a few days, and things are heating up for you again!!!!!!

I would tell Liz when you go to work on Tuesday and Amy is there, then you are going to turn around and not come back!!! Life is too short for this kind of crap!!!!! If Liz looses you, then she won't be able to be in court, she will have to stay at the office and do all the paperwork herself!!! You have some leverage, and you need to use it. I hope only the best for you.... Remember when Amy is gone, it will mean a 5 day work week for you for awhile, and that sux!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 20, 2008)

Charlene --

Sounds like you are doing the right thing and I hope for Liz' sake, she lets Amy go. If not, well... Liz is going to find out how to be a one-woman show.

One of my least favorite parts of my job is having to deal with employee issues. Thankfully we awesome assistants and don't have problems, but we have had in the past with others. It's no fun but it's MY job to deal with it, not an employee's.

Hoping Liz just bites the bullet and handles it. You'll both feel much better when she does.

Jill


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 20, 2008)

Good for you Charlene!!! I am glad you talked to Liz about it all- it sounds like you do have a good working relationship with each other and sounds like the talk may have been positive, though it was tough- it made her realize some things, and you too. Hopefully now she will take the ACTION needed to fix this. I am sure it is not easy on her either, and it's not an easy thing to do to let someone go, but if they are not there anyhow.....

I think maybe she really realized it totally what has been really happening and the stress on you too in addition to on her, and you both agree that you (meaning both of you) can't continue to work that way.

I hope you had a nice evening too with your son/dinner and all and that you had some time to relax and laugh and just enjoy the evening.

Keep us posted! I am so glad you finally got all that off your chest-- if nothing else, doesnt that feel better, by at least having said what you needed to? I hope things work out well and it gets back to more 'normal' for you BOTH there!!


----------



## Charlene (Sep 21, 2008)

after i had my say with liz, i sat back and let her talk. she told me she has reached the breaking point. i knew this, without being told. liz is always on an even keel, never loses her temper, she's usually the one who calms ME down when things are hectic but for the past couple of weeks, i could tell she was simply fried.

unless one of us, i or amy, is doing paperwork that is complicated, it is our responsibility to make sure everything is set to go for court hearings. doing so has never been a problem and things have always gone smoothly. but that has changed over the past few months. just to give you an example...liz had an adoption hearing friday morning. when she got to court, in the middle of the hearing, she realized that not only had amy spelled the child's name wrong on the petition, she also failed to have a summons issued and did NOT send a notice of the hearing to the attorney who was appointed as the child's guardian. long story short...liz was embarrassed, in open court, that the hearing could not go forward. it had to be continued to monday (tomorrow) so that the paperwork could be corrected as well as the rest of the procedures be done properly...

when she came back to the office friday, just before lunch, and told me all of this, i was livid. i knew she would expect ME to do the work. she was close to tears. i told her to give me the file, i would muddle through it and see if i could correct the mistakes. i only did this because, for pete's sake, these people expected to have this DONE and they had even planned a little family party to celebrate the "birth" of their new child. she said no, this is amy's responsibility and she will address it with her first thing monday morning. now, next thursday is gary's birthday, i am taking that day off and i am taking friday off so i will have a nice LONG weekend. i told liz that i fully expect to get a text message from amy early monday morning telling me that since she has to work friday (her regular day off), she is not coming to work on monday. liz said if that happens, i am to call her immediately. she intends to call amy and tell her she HAS to be at work on monday. it could be verrrrrrrrry interesting!





and then there is the issue of amy texting me wednesday and thursday telling me she's still too sick to come to work. i knew she would not be there friday also, heaven forbid she should forgo her long weekend. however, i also knew she would have a miraculous recovery by friday. i was right. got an e-mail from her friday morning telling me she was feeling much better and was going SHOPPING!





it took a lot of talking (and hand gesturing...i'm italian, i talk with my hands!), before liz finally realized how *I* am being taken advantage of and how SHE has been enabling amy to go bumping along, getting her regular paycheck, missing work, while *I* am the one doing all the work, mine AND amy's. i told liz that obviously, i am jeopardizing my own job by refusing to do extra but i do not consider it "extra". why should i have to stay tied to my desk during lunch hour and stay late when i know darn good and well that amy is not as sick as she would like everybody to think and more than likely, she simply partied too hard the night before and is either hung over, still drunk, or just plain doesn't wanna BE there??? amy makes twice the money i do and does a mere fraction of the work, another thing that sticks in my craw.

we ended our talk by me asking liz if she intends to follow through on her promise and dock amy's pay this week for the 2 days she missed last week and the 1/2 day she missed the week she came back from medical leave. she told me yes, she fully intends to do that. and, she intends to have a closed-door session with amy to let her know that if she does not buckle down and start carrying her load, she will be fired. i made her promise that this would be amy's LAST chance. liz has to be able to back up her words with action. i am through coddling amy, my blood pressure won't take it any longer and i am sick to death of being on edge all the time.

another example for you as to amy's lifestyle. i got an e-mail from her last monday when i was off. she told me about her sucky weekend. how she had a "date" (her word) with some guy she had never met. she drove all the way to EAST ST. LOUIS, checked into a sleazy motel and waited. he finally showed up at 5 p.m. (she'd been there since noon). they chatted for a minute or two and he said he was going out for snacks and beer and would return shortly. finally, at FIVE A.M. sunday morning, he came pounding on the door. amy said he was so drunk, he could hardly stand up. SHE LET HIM IN. because he was too drunk to.....well, i don't think i have to get specific here.....she just got dressed and drove home. it's a THREE HOUR drive for her. she left her 15 year old daughter and 11 year old son home alone (her husband was working) so she could have a little fun. now, think of the absolute WORST inner city you know of and multiply that by 10,000 and you will get an idea of just how dangerous east st. louis is for a woman to be wandering around ALONE in. she is lucky to be alive.



so, she's out doing things like this while i am scrambling to keep things afloat at home because during the week, i am simply too tired and too stressed to be able to do what needs to be done. what's wrong with THAT picture??





so, there you have it, whoever wanted the gory details. i'm sure this isn't the end. something that has gone on for 10 months cannot be cured overnight but at least liz knows, in no uncertain terms, where i stand in all of this. it is now up to HER to make things better. we'll see.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 21, 2008)

With that kind of life style Amy is certainly looking for trouble. I was born in E. St. Louis - it's not somewhere people normally admit being from - definitely a bad place for a lone woman to be roaming around.

If I were those adoptive parents I would be absolutely livid! Hopefully Liz's embarassment will give her the backbone and motivation to finally do something about it. It's a shame it had to be something that adversely affected innocent people but sometimes it takes a mountain collapsing on us to get us to open our eyes.

I really hope that this coming week gives you some kind of relief from the tension at work. Whether it's Amy realizing that she has to start doing her job or Liz telling her she's finally had enough. Which ever it is I hope your week is better!

I'll definitely tune in tomorrow.


----------



## Jill (Sep 21, 2008)

Okay, Charlene!

Now you have another person addicted to As The Stomach Churns -- Harvey!!!

Eye drops made my eyes too goofy earlier this morning so I got H to read your post to me! And he was full of questions so I brought him up to speed on "when we last left Liz, Amy and Charlene..."

But you are doing good and you are right on. You're the one who is right, and I think Liz will finally lay down the law to Amy, who ultimately has GOT TO GO if Liz wants to have any kind of an office...


----------



## Charlene (Sep 21, 2008)

Appy, my week WILL be better because i will MAKE it that way. if liz can't get a handle on the situation, it will be her problem and she will have to cope alone. the last thing i want to do it quit my job especially with no other job to go to but if that's what i have to do, that's what will happen. i am not only talking about my health but i have to be able to hang on to the last vestiges of sanity that i have!





LMAO, jill!!


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 22, 2008)

I am stunned... she is married and has two kids? Did they not wonder where she was for hours while she was at this hotel???????

All I can say is OMG! I just cant think of anything else ....





And I hope that when Liz speaks to her next time, she remembers the looks on the face of that family and her embarrassment about not having stuff done for court that day.......


----------



## Charlene (Sep 22, 2008)

HGFarm said:


> I am stunned... she is married and has two kids? Did they not wonder where she was for hours while she was at this hotel???????
> All I can say is OMG! I just cant think of anything else ....
> 
> 
> ...


i was stunned when she dumped this on me a few months ago. "stunned" turned to "disgust" very quickly. yes, her daughter is 15, her son is 11. i have often thought the same thing...surely they must wonder where their mother is when she is gone all night. i don't have an answer.

no text message from her yet this morning but i'm expecting one. i will be very surprised if she shows up today. stay tuned! LOL


----------



## Magic (Sep 22, 2008)

I am totally hooked on your soap opera life Charlene!!



Stay tuned: Will Amy show up for work today? Will Liz follow through and dock Amy's pay for the days she has been calling in sick? Will Charlene get stuck with a bunch of work that is not hers, AGAIN? Will Charlene call it quits? Don't miss the next episode of As The Stomach Churns!!

And I used to think that soap operas were "out there"-- they just draw from real life don't they?


----------



## CyndiM (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm ready for the next episode.






Got my popcorn, got my drink, feet are up, I'm good to go!

Did Liz stick to her guns? Did she give Amy the boot? Did she yell loud enough to curl the shingles off of the roof? Did Charlene have to clean up after Amy once again?

That's about all of the suspense I can handle in one day!


----------



## Charlene (Sep 22, 2008)

SURPRISE!!!! amy actually showed up today, i was shocked!



she actually WORKED all day because she wants to take wednesday off.



not sure how that's gonna sit with liz but that's between them.

i didn't get a chance to talk to liz today but i did hear amy mention that this week was pay week for her. it remains to be seen what happens with that. i'm off thursday and friday this week so i probably won't know till next week. oh the suspense!

no, i did NOT clean up after her. i had enough of my own work, getting ready for 3 jury trials, i don't have time to babysit amy. she's on her own.

i did make one request of liz and that was that if she intends to have a talk with amy (which she says she does) that she do it thursday or friday when i am out of the office. i think it would be too awkward with me there. IF she talks to amy like she promised me she would, i have a feeling that things could get rather heated. i want no part of that, i refuse to be caught in the middle.

i'm sure when the doodoo hits the fan later this week, i'll have another update for you.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Sep 22, 2008)

I feel a little guilty that I'm looking forward to posts about this. . . but I have to admit I am! Sorry for taking pleasure in your crappy work life, Charlene!


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 22, 2008)

LOL, ditto what Reijel's said!

But I do stay tuned for the next episode...

Brought to you by Tide and also by Green Giant vegetables...!


----------



## djskid (Sep 22, 2008)

Reijel's Mom said:


> I feel a little guilty that I'm looking forward to posts about this. . . but I have to admit I am!



You are definitely not the only one-I'm always checking for updates!!


----------



## Charlene (Sep 22, 2008)

LOL! glad i can entertain you. i just gotta know...how many of you fell for that goofy "shamWOW" crud?? i gotta hire some better advertising!


----------



## anoki (Sep 22, 2008)

LMAO!! I had never heard of ShamWow....until I was at the Fair in London, ON a couple weeks ago. Saw the booth selling them there and broke out laughing!!!



I tried to get back for the demo, but I was really more interested in the herding dog demo!





~kathryn


----------



## REO (Sep 23, 2008)

I admit it! "As the stomach churns" is one of my guilty pleasures!





Now we bring you the lastest handy dandy piece of crap that you can't live without! Guaranteed not to fall apart until you've had it for a week! All this for only $19.95!! BUT WAIT! Call now and get a second piece of crap for only the cost of shipping & handling!

Seriously, I hope things work out for you at work. Life is hard enough without all that added stress.


----------



## Charlene (Sep 23, 2008)

it seems ironic to me that you would spend any amount of money on crap. this is a HORSE forum, for pete's sake! my horses provide me with all the crap i need.





kathryn, you gotta get out more!!


----------



## billiethekid40 (Sep 23, 2008)

Charlene, I've been tuning in but haven't commented yet. What patience you have! You remind me so much of ME, I'm just so gald none of my co-workers are THAT stressful!

I just wanted to say... at least if you have to leave the position, you'll have time to write one heck of a novel about all this...



: Sounds like you could live for a year off the sales to forum members alone!


----------



## billiethekid40 (Sep 23, 2008)

Of course, I think all the forum members would expect each copy to come with a ShamWow!


----------



## REO (Sep 23, 2008)

What? You already have enough crap? Bummer!

I was hoping someone would buy all the crap my minis gave me


----------



## stormo41 (Sep 23, 2008)

Ewww Charlene I don't need to know what Amy does on her days "off"or "sick" or whatever they are LOL.

I hope your boss does what she said she was going to do about her pay. I also hope for your sake that she fires her and hires someone else, who shows up for work, does their work, and doesn't tell you about their "wild weekends". I know that is what i would want if i were in your shoes.


----------



## Jill (Sep 23, 2008)

REO said:


> What? You already have enough crap?


Okay, now, don't start bragging about all your crap (horse or otherwise). You don't want the opposing political perspective to accuse you of having too much of something...


----------



## Charlene (Sep 23, 2008)

billiethekid40 said:


> Charlene, I've been tuning in but haven't commented yet. What patience you have! You remind me so much of ME, I'm just so gald none of my co-workers are THAT stressful!
> I just wanted to say... at least if you have to leave the position, you'll have time to write one heck of a novel about all this...
> 
> 
> ...


believe me, my patience has reached its end. i have no more left. none, nada, zilch. i will wait to see if she docks amy's pay later this week. what i do will depend on whether or not liz keeps her word to me. already today, she has given me two of amy's files to work on while amy sits at her desk and chats on yahoo. i simply took the files, put them on amy's desk and said "these are yours." i think liz is doing it out of sheer HABIT. she did not say a word to me when i gave them to their rightful owner.





if i write a book, you'll all get a free, autographed copy along with a lifetime supply of crap. oops, i mean shamWOWs.


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2008)

Charlene said:


> if i write a book, you'll all get a free, autographed copy along with a lifetime supply of crap. oops, i mean shamWOWs.





Oh, awesome!!!



I hope it's Shamwows that come with the book though, and not crap-- I have enough manure here as it is.



Someone needs to invent a vehicle that runs on horse manure, now wouldn't that be something!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 23, 2008)

> she has given me two of amy's files to work on while amy sits at her desk and chats on yahoo. i simply took the files, put them on amy's desk and said "these are yours." i think liz is doing it out of sheer HABIT.


As much as I hate to say it, it looks to me like if Liz is (already/still/so soon after your talk) giving you Amy's work while she sits there doing nothing, the handwriting is on the wall. Liz isn't gonna take action.....it's gonna be totally up to you to make your world a better place.


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh I agree with AppyLover- she knew darned good and well who she handed the files to! Good for you for giving them to Amy! Has Liz even spoken to her about NO personal email or internet while she is at work unless she is on lunch or break?!! She might actually DO some of what she gets paid for!

I dont watch much tv so dont get the whole shamwow thing..... ???

I too have more than enough crap (in more ways than one) so dont need any more, even if it comes with a free what ever the shamwow thingy is, cause I dont even know what that is! (So I guess I can live without it!!) LOL


----------



## anoki (Sep 23, 2008)

http://www.shamwow.com/






~kathryn


----------



## SampleMM (Sep 23, 2008)

Charlene, if I was a betting person I'd bet that Liz will never confront Amy. I think Liz is afraid of confrontation and is never going to put the hammer down. I hate to say it, but you will probably have to leave in order to make things better in your life. It's just a little hunch and I sure hope I am wrong! Keep your chin up!


----------



## Charlene (Sep 24, 2008)

**sigh** i'm beginning to think you guys may be right. i'm watching the classified ads every day now.

yesterday, i finally just started ignoring both of them. liz was getting ready to leave early and was talking a blue streak, mostly telling amy what needed to be done with this and that. every once in a while, she'd slip my name in, in connection with one of amy's files. i simply ignored her and kept working on my own stuff. every single time she did it, i tuned her out and didn't answer her.

when she came out of her office, she was in a hurry to get out of there. she blew past me and asked why i was ignoring her. i just rolled my eyes at her and shook my head.

when liz left, i told amy i was sick of liz giving me HER stuff to do. i asked her if, on days when i am not there, does liz give her MY stuff. i knew the answer...it was no. i told amy i have enough to keep me busy and from now on, when she hears liz giving ME instructions (yeah, she even does it when amy is THERE!!!), i would appreciate it if she would take the initiative to get her butt up and take care of whatever needed to be done. that was the end of the conversation.

i'm thinking about becoming a shamWOW dealer. you know, a traveling saleswoman. having doors slammed in my face and wondering where my next meal will come from. it can't be any more stressful than my present job!!!


----------



## Charlene (Sep 24, 2008)

i am holding the fort down alone today. since i'm off tomorrow and friday, liz gave me my paycheck yesterday. it looks like amy got hers also, instead of waiting till friday. imagine this...i looked at the checkbook this morning that amy writes our paychecks out of and yup, she wrote hers for the full amount and LIZ SIGNED IT.

i am seriously considering my options and i'm watching the help wanted ads every day now. i am so sick of this crap.


----------



## REO (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry Charlene


----------



## Charlene (Sep 24, 2008)

oh, it just got even more unbelievable. liz just called and asked me to fax some stuff to another attorney, again, in one of amy's cases. i asked her why it wasn't done yesterday. she said because amy didn't DO it. i said no, i will not do it, it can wait till she's here tomorrow.

any other boss would have fired me on the spot but liz just said "ok".

i asked liz if she was aware that amy's check was for the full amount, not the amount liz said she intended to pay her (docking the 3.5 days she's missed since coming back from medical leave). she said yes, she was aware, but did not want to take it up with her yesterday because i was sitting there and it just wasn't a "good time". i told liz i don't believe there will BE a good time because i don't think she intends to do it. she said i was wrong, she will do it tomorrow when they are here alone since i will be gone.

i ended our conversation by telling her i updated my resume recently (which i did) and that i am watching the help-wanted ads every day (which i am). maybe that'll kick her into high gear. if not, i guess if i find something else, i'm not leaving much behind, huh?


----------



## minie812 (Sep 24, 2008)

Charlene...Sorry but I would give a two week notice and then sit back and do NADA...ZILTCH & see how Amy likes it (she would probably call in sick for the two weeks) but the writing is on the wall. Me thinks Liz thinks you cannot do with out the job and What the H--- she is a lawyer & doesn't LIKE confrontation? I would say "I'm outta here...


----------



## stormo41 (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow Charlene I really feel for you!

and to think this all started with a simple problem with your co-worker letting her kids play on your work computer.

I think you have done the very best you can do in this situation. By what you are telling us I also think you are a very good hard worker who gets her work done but is also fun to work with. If i ran a company you are the kind of person i would want working for me!

You have let your boss hear all the issues you are having with your co-worker and she has still not taken action. She could have not signed the check and told Amy that there was something they needed to discuss, or left a sealed note on her computer explaning that they needed to have a meeting before friday (since friday is payday).

I think that your boss better get her head out of the clouds, she will be losing a great employee and will have a hard time finding another one like you.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 24, 2008)

Charlene I'm sorry that things aren't looking more positive. Life is just too darned short to be so miserable for so many hours a week. You're a good employee and there are employers out there looking for someone like you. Keep checking those ads, call any contacts you have and see if they're hiring, send that updated resume out and see what happens. Let's face it.....it's gotta be better than the crap you're putting up with right now....from both Liz and Amy. Hang in there - we're all rooting for you!!!


----------



## CyndiM (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh Charlene I'm so sorry for you.

You have said a couple of times Liz doesn't like confrontation then how is it she is a lawyer? I thought lawyers thrived on confrontations the bigger the better, or is it she doesn't like to confront employees?

I just know the perfect job is out there for you.


----------



## SampleMM (Sep 24, 2008)

Awwww Charlene, I am so sorry this is happening to you. Why is it that the good people/workers always get the shaft. I've wondered about that for a very long time. I can't believe that another attorney wouldn't hire you in a minute. Is there any way to get the word out to the other lawyers? Whoever brought up the point about lawyers usually like to argue, I agree. This is strange that a lawyer can't "defend" herself or stick up for what is right. Better days are coming Charlene!


----------



## Barbie (Sep 29, 2008)

Charlene-

Hoping you had a good day at work today and got to do "your" work and "your" work only.

Barbie


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 29, 2008)

C'mon Charlene. I'm having bad withdrawl symptoms. Time for the next episode of As The Stomach Churns.


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh man, sorry to hear this too.... wish I had a job I never had to show up for and I got paid anyway!!! Cripes!

Well, I guess I would do what you are doing, and continue looking elsewhere to go someplace where you will be appreciated for YOU, and I am glad you didnt fax that stuff either. And I would still keep refusing to do her work and maybe after 2,585 times that she doesnt get stuff done she is supposed to, Liz will catch on!!? But don't hold your breathe. I agree, I just dont think Liz is going to ever get on Amy, and will always have an excuse as to why she hasn't. And Amy knows Liz is totally wishy washy and spineless!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Oct 11, 2008)

UPDATE?????

Did Liz fire Amy?

Did Amy show up for work?

Did Liz keep Amy, give her a raise and 3 more weeks of paid vacation?

Did Charlene find another job.... as a ShamWow distributor?

Stay turned for the answers....


----------



## basshorse (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh darn, I missed Amy's return! Any assertiveness classes for lawyers offered in your area?



She needs to lay down the law and when it isn't followed, hand down some serious verdicts and sentences!





Sending positive thoughts your way...Like, Amy gets the opportunity to "work" somewhere else, you get your pay & Amy's, plus a nice fat Christmas bonus. Liz begs your forgiveness and happily ever after... In case that doesn't happen, keep that resume polished and I'll hope some wonderful employer gets the opportunity to hire and appreciate you. Hugs and wishes for a restful weekend...and thanks for the loads of support with my coworker's tough situation with her husband. ~ Bec


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Oct 18, 2008)

Update please!!!!!!


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 19, 2008)

Stay tuned for further episodes after these words from our sponsors Kool Aid, Chuck Wagon Dog Food and Slinky!


----------



## dreaminmini (Oct 19, 2008)

and Fisher Price



I still have mine...LOL


----------



## Charlene (Oct 20, 2008)

i've been so busy getting things winterized, i haven't been online a lot but i am happy, happy, HAPPY to report that things at work are really looking up!!! i don't know what liz said to amy but she has buckled down, has been at work every single day except friday, her usual day off, and when she is there, SHE ACTUALLY WORKS!!! her desk is clean most of the time and when i answer the phone and it's one of her clients, i tell her so and she picks up instead of telling ME to give them a message.











also, FINALLY, on fridays when a civil matter comes up, liz will take the information down and tell the client that whatever it is will have to wait till monday when amy is back. this has happened numerous times and liz always says to me "i knew you wouldn't want to do that so...." i have told her each time that should an emergency arise, i will stop what i am doing and do my best to help out but emergency means just that...EMERGENCY!

i can't even begin to tell you how much less the stress is and i think my blood pressure is happy again, for the first time in almost a year. i just hope it stays this way because i would NOT make a good door-to-door shamWOW representative. if i knock on a door and somebody won't buy my shamWOW, i'm afraid i'll rip their head off.





if things go south again, maybe i'll just run for president! my campaign slogan...A CHICKEN IN EVERY POT AND A MINI IN EVERY BACK YARD!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 20, 2008)

> my campaign slogan...A CHICKEN IN EVERY POT AND A MINI IN EVERY BACK YARD!


LOL Well that would get ya some votes anyway. You'd definitely need a Mini Ambassador. I'm applying for the position right now.

Seriously though, glad to hear things are going so well....although I know a lot of us will miss the show.


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2008)

Charlene said:


> i can't even begin to tell you how much less the stress is and i think my blood pressure is happy again, for the first time in almost a year. i just hope it stays this way because i would NOT make a good door-to-door shamWOW representative. if i knock on a door and somebody won't buy my shamWOW, i'm afraid i'll rip their head off.





*hastily hands over money for a shamWOW*





this is awesome news!! Ok, Charlene, I guess you are just going to have to give us the lowdown on the tensions between the dogs or horses or something. Come on, there has to be SOME interesting stuff going on, with your new Great Dane and established dogs? Horses getting up to hijinks? Your advertisers need you to have more "air time"!


----------



## Charlene (Oct 20, 2008)

i have your application filed away for future reference, appy. i will let you know if and when interviews are scheduled.





LOL magic, i'm afraid my life is pretty boring at the moment. the dogs are all best friends and once i got the fence panel fixed, the horses aren't up to any hijinks at the moment. of course, all that could change in the blink of an eye.





although office matters are going smoothly for now, i'm not holding my breath. there could be a new season of "as the stomach churns". we all know a leopard doesn't change its spots so there could be more to the story. only time will tell!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 20, 2008)

> although office matters are going smoothly for now, i'm not holding my breath. there could be a new season of "as the stomach churns". we all know a leopard doesn't change its spots so there could be more to the story. only time will tell!


WOW - Great cliff hanger Charlene. LOL


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 20, 2008)

AHA!! So THAT'S it! A real cliff hanger! Everything just SEEMS to be fine... and then............

LOL, Charene, glad for the moment that things are going well. Boy, she must have told her SOMEthing cause it has certainly turned things around right now. OH! Can't imagine what she may have said but it obviously penetrated through the bone density of the skull somehow. Now to see if it will last.....


----------



## Charlene (Oct 20, 2008)

as much as i'd love nothing better than to keep you guys entertained over the long upcoming winter, i am SO glad things have worked out. i was NOT looking forward to training in a replacement and i was NOT looking forward to pounding the pavement in search of other employment. so, for the time being, you'll just have to make due with what i can come up with. lol

one thing that may cause a bit of a stir...amy's bulldog is having a c-section on november 7. amy is planning to bring her and, of course, the puppies to work every day for heaven only knows how long sooo.....

the way that dog farts, OMG!!!!!, she will HAVE to be kept in the back room. not sure how that's gonna set with amy but after all, it IS a business, not a freakin' ZOO. it's one thing to bring a dog to work occasionally, i love for my own dogs to go with me once in a while, but a new mommy with puppies is a little over the top, as far as i'm concerned.

stay tuned....


----------



## SampleMM (Oct 20, 2008)

That's great news Charlene! When life is dull it's great and although I miss the soap opera, I'm very happy your work life has calmed down!!


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2008)

Charlene said:


> one thing that may cause a bit of a stir...amy's bulldog is having a c-section on november 7. amy is planning to bring her and, of course, the puppies to work every day for heaven only knows how long sooo.....
> the way that dog farts, OMG!!!!!, she will HAVE to be kept in the back room. not sure how that's gonna set with amy but after all, it IS a business, not a freakin' ZOO. it's one thing to bring a dog to work occasionally, i love for my own dogs to go with me once in a while, but a new mommy with puppies is a little over the top, as far as i'm concerned.
> 
> stay tuned....




LOL! Oh yeah, that is going to be INTERESTING!! I can see it now: puppies whimpering while you are on the phone; the tantalizing aroma of "dog fart" wafting through the office (*gagging* lol); Amy taking "mommy dog" out to relieve herself and forgetting to come back for hours.... yep, that should be interesting!


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh man Charlene.... LOL! Shoot, what will we do all winter!!? Really though, I do hope it continues to work out ok and that the gentle hint, applied with an 8 pound hammer, sunk in.


----------

